# Amel Euros 41



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm looking for any information I can get on this sailboat, as I have found one that I may consider buying. I know its basic parameters (hurray for SailboatData!), but I was hoping to be able to find more substantial details as to its construction and hopefully some first hand accounts as to how it sails and how the boat works as a cruising vessel. It appears that Amel is a very well respected brand overseas, but I can find little information about it. If I get serious about this boat I know the importance of a survey, etc, but currently it is far enough away from where I live I cannot just pop over and see it. Thanks!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The boat is popular in Europe, I have seen several and exchanged some comments with a guy that had one and was on the same marina. He loved his boat

Maybe here:

Yahoo! Groups

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/amelyachtowners/

http://www.forum-voiliers-amel.net/

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Paulo! I will certainly check those sites out. I'd still like some opinions of people here if they have 'em!

-Brandon


----------



## rossny (Aug 6, 2010)

*amel rep in us*

Hi. Joel Potter is the amel representative in the us and he will know of any available here. He is the most knowledgeable English speaking expert on amel boats. He will only tell you the truth and you have picked a model that is not made anymore so be prepared for answers you may not like. I bought my boat through him and recommend him highly. His office is in florida and the phone is [email protected]&2485 . Good luck!


----------



## ALAIN97133 (May 2, 2011)

Rhys05 said:


> I'm looking for any information I can get on this sailboat, as I have found one that I may consider buying. I know its basic parameters (hurray for SailboatData!), but I was hoping to be able to find more substantial details as to its construction and hopefully some first hand accounts as to how it sails and how the boat works as a cruising vessel. It appears that Amel is a very well respected brand overseas, but I can find little information about it. If I get serious about this boat I know the importance of a survey, etc, but currently it is far enough away from where I live I cannot just pop over and see it. Thanks!


HI! I'm French (& Canadian) , & I've known Amel designs for decades... They are very very well built & not very pretty ! But of course, beauty is in the eye... etc... If you want to do some serious offshore cruising, go ahead ! There's a web site listing all the Amels in Europe: Google "annoncesbateau"


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

Rossny-

Thanks for the contact, I will definitely have to contact him if/when I decide I'm serious about this particular boat. I can't say that there is anything I don't want to hear, as I would much rather know about them BEFORE I decided to buy the boat! There are several models of boat I'm keeping my eye out for, this particular one just crossed my radar a couple days ago.

-Brandon


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

Alaine-

I guess beauty IS in the eye of the beholder, because I think they look pretty cool with their low freeboard etc. Do you know about their construction? Are they balsa cored? Anything in particular to watch out for when inspecting one? They appear to have a relatively low ballast/displacement ratio, so I'm a bit concerned that it may be a bit tender. I'm also not sure how I feel about the "wheel house" set up, rather than having the wheel on the center line of the boat on a pedestal. I appreciate all of the advice so far! Keep it coming!

-Brandon


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

It would be nice to at least find a reliable source for the specifications of this boat, I have seen the beam listed as anything from 10.5' to 12', with SailBoatData.com listing it at 11' Anyone have access to a scan of an original sales brochure??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Amels, at least the older ones, are for people who think Citroens are nice cars, which they are and to my eye beautiful things. One would hope however that Amels are slightly more reliable than Citroens.


----------



## ALAIN97133 (May 2, 2011)

Rhys05 said:


> Alaine-
> 
> I guess beauty IS in the eye of the beholder, because I think they look pretty cool with their low freeboard etc. Do you know about their construction? Are they balsa cored? Anything in particular to watch out for when inspecting one? They appear to have a relatively low ballast/displacement ratio, so I'm a bit concerned that it may be a bit tender. I'm also not sure how I feel about the "wheel house" set up, rather than having the wheel on the center line of the boat on a pedestal. I appreciate all of the advice so far! Keep it coming!
> 
> -Brandon


Also.... Since I read your first question on Amels, I went to review several Amel sailboats for sale in France: First of all, I have to recognise that they look better now that Mr Amel is sailing among angels (He had been blind for several years...Sad). Concerning the off center wheel, I've done some serious offshore sailing & I can confirm that we spent very little time steering; our Aries windvane use to do it for us most of the time, but I remember motoring the Intracoastal Waterway alone between Norflok & Beaufort on my way to the West Indies -between the last hurricane & the first winter gale (Late November, early December)- & I froze my a... for hours every time (Did it 3 times), I wouldn't have minded an off center protected wheel !
Also: The deck might be balsa cored but not the hull. Remember: The problem with balsa cored deck is not the original construction, it's what owners add latter on: The original equipment, installed by the shipyard, is -most of the time & always with Amel's- well done, i.e. they replace the balsa core with solid wood where they install winches, windlass, chainplates etc... The problem is what owners add latter on, without proper technical knowledge...


----------



## Anderson222 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice information thanks for sharing....


----------

